# Unhood insulation



## Kisinger (Apr 9, 2017)

Does anybody have a good recommendation for a replacement unhood insulation. The factory fiberglass one aren't great but the dynamat one look awful. I am open to any ideas.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The molded pads are real nice, but at $100+ a bit over priced IMO.

I'll stick with the spun type pad.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*It's the shipping that gets you!*

The molded hood insulating pads look great and really dress things up.

The cost of the pads and clips are less than $100 from Ames, but the shipping is what gets you!

It worked out for me that I had Ames bring my pad to a show and I picked it up there and saved the cost of shipping!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've used no insulation underhood on 95% of my GTO's, including my current ones. It holds in heat and gets sucked into the air cleaners.


----------



## mgrablin (Sep 23, 2014)

If you are going for a Concourse Restored car, consider omitting the pad. I put one on my 67 Sports Coupe and lost points at this years GTOAA Convention. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

mgrablin said:


> If you are going for a Concourse Restored car, consider omitting the pad. I put one on my 67 Sports Coupe and lost points at this years GTOAA Convention.


WOW, What TOOLS Did they at least offer a solid reason or just their basic OPINION. :surprise:
Was it for not having a molded pad?


----------



## mgrablin (Sep 23, 2014)

The GTOAA judges are very good at keeping to the standards of how the various plants assembled the cars. For period correct items such as alternator part #, inspection markings etc the generally follow the GTOAA Pontiac GTO/GT37 Illustrated Identification Guide authored by Eric White. The insulation I have on mine is partially moulded with a visible space for my stock chrome pancake air filter. What mine is missing is a second indentation for the radiator hose coming from the thermostat. 

I'm most likely going to leave it and just accept the 1 or 2 points as I like the look of it and wish to spend my $ fixing other point loss areas. 

My goal is to improve the Concourse Restored Class Bronze my car earned this year to Gold at the Conference in Valley Forge PA next June


----------



## mgrablin (Sep 23, 2014)

A couple photos to go with my last post.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've used no insulation underhood on 95% of my GTO's, including my current ones. It holds in heat and gets sucked into the air cleaners.


I'm with_ geeteeohguy_ on this one. MIne is a driver and in SC I do ot need the underhood heat. As far as correctness goes, I spent from 1982-1997 playing the "authenticity" game with AACA, both as competitor and judge. By 1997 the fun was gone and I built a Stude hot rod and entered it. Man, did some guys lose it!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

mgrablin said:


> A couple photos to go with my last post.


Well congratulations that is a fine looking machine, 
it's just too bad they will not except that molded pad. 
It is the BEST we have access to and they know it.
Cheers


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Points loss*



mgrablin said:


> The GTOAA judges are very good at keeping to the standards of how the various plants assembled the cars. For period correct items such as alternator part #, inspection markings etc the generally follow the GTOAA Pontiac GTO/GT37 Illustrated Identification Guide authored by Eric White. The insulation I have on mine is partially moulded with a visible space for my stock chrome pancake air filter. What mine is missing is a second indentation for the radiator hose coming from the thermostat.
> 
> I'm most likely going to leave it and just accept the 1 or 2 points as I like the look of it and wish to spend my $ fixing other point loss areas.
> 
> My goal is to improve the Concourse Restored Class Bronze my car earned this year to Gold at the Conference in Valley Forge PA next June



How many points did you lose for the battery?


----------



## mgrablin (Sep 23, 2014)

Good catch El Monte Slim, 2 points. My total score was 522 just 28 shy of Silver. Not bad for a frame on restoration.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*"Perfect" Score*



mgrablin said:


> Good catch El Monte Slim, 2 points. My total score was 522 just 28 shy of Silver. Not bad for a frame on restoration.


What's the number for a Perfect Score?

How many points for Silver or Gold?

When the restoration was performed on my 1966, I upgraded the master cylinder to a dual-cylinder for safety. That would probably cost me points but might save my life!

Also, my car came with wheel covers and I'm running different wheels and radial tires because I actually drive my car!


----------



## mgrablin (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't have the score sheet with me but I do know Silver starts at 550. As memory serves gold is The dual master cylinder shouldn't cost you points. The radial tires would yet most judges would be gentle if they are red lines. If the rims are period correct for a 66, such as 66 Pontiac rally wheels your good on that. There is discussion of creating a "Platinum" class. This would be graded on how close your car is to how it rolled off the assembly line. PHS can provide your VIN specific build sheets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Perfect score in GTOAA *Concours* Judging is 700 points. Very very hard to achieve that level even for the very seasoned Concours restorer.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

On the "best" reproduction hood pad I can see a 1 point deduction, ESP if a car in Concours judging has a perfect used one installed. If judges noted the indentation should have been there, you have your answer. That stated, can name instances of where flawless perfect used pieces have been dinged for a point or two as the judge that pencil whipped the score was more attuned to a certain attribute of the current reproduction part & dinked the correct original part for not having all the same attributes as the repro part. Very frusterating situation.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

mgrablin said:


> PHS can provide your VIN specific build sheets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, I have the PHS documentation.


Also, I purchased my GTO from the original owner in 1972, so with the exception of tires, it was just as it was when delivered new. I have lots of pictures of the car through the years as well as full documentation of the car as it was disassembled for restoration.

The only surprise I had when I received the PHS documents was that my car was ordered and delivered with only front floor mats. Apparently, shortly after taking delivery new, they went back and ordered the mat(s) for the rear.


----------



## mgrablin (Sep 23, 2014)

Interesting you should mention floor mats. That's another item you should remove on competition unless they do establish and you are going after Platinum. The rational is cars could be delivered without floor mats thus your car would loose no points for not having them. If they are present, then the interior judge(s) would evaluate them potentially costing you points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

